# حلول لأعمال البلاط



## جميل البكيرات (15 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
موضوع حلول لاعمال البلاط من مدرب التبليط اجيب فيها عن اي سؤال يتعلق باعمال البلاط

وتوابعه .

جميل البكيرات( مدرب بلاط )


----------



## جميل البكيرات (15 مارس 2010)

*شكر*

السلام عليكم

اقدم شكرى لأسرة ملتقى المهندسين العرب الى رسالتكم الترحيبيه

وارجوان اكون على حسن الظن وعضوا فعالا واقدم ما عندى من خبره

ودمتم بالصحه والسلامه .

جميل البكيرات


----------



## جميل البكيرات (15 مارس 2010)

*البلاط*

السلام عليكم

البلاط هو من اهم اعمال التشطيبات المعماريه حيث انه

لا يستغنى عنه فى الابنيه وانه يعطي منظرا جميلا وكما انه 

من الاعمال الصحيه لنظافة المكان ويعطي البهجه والراحه

النفسيه لناظره وانه بديل فى معظم الاحيان عن السجاد والموكيت .​
مع تحيات جميل البكيرات


----------



## جميل البكيرات (15 مارس 2010)

*اعمال البلاط*

السلام عليكم
قبل البدء باعمال البلاط 
1- اخذ القياسات اللازمه غرف النوم لوحدهم الصالونات 
المطبخ الحمامات الفرندات الدرج كل قسم لوحده .

2- دراسة الانواع والالوان والقياسات لكا قسم 

3- فحص البلاط مخبرياً او بواسطة الفني ذو الخبره

4- تجهيز مكان العمل

5- اخذ الشقله


----------



## hanan_jo (16 مارس 2010)

سلام سلام:
يسلمووووووووووو كتير الك سيد جميل والله يعطيك العافية على مجهودك


----------



## جميل البكيرات (17 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم

شكرا لك اي سؤال لاعمال البلاط

سوف ارد عليه .


----------



## جميل البكيرات (17 مارس 2010)

hanan_jo قال:


> سلام سلام:
> يسلمووووووووووو كتير الك سيد جميل والله يعطيك العافية على مجهودك



شكرا لك


----------



## جميل البكيرات (17 مارس 2010)

*تبليط الجدران*

السلام عليكم
قبل البدء فى تبليط المطابخ والحمامات
يجب قياس المطبخ او الحمام وعمل المخطط
اللازم له على حسب قياس البلاطه المراد تبليطها
لكى يتم حصر الغلقات وتقسيمها على الجوانب
بالتساوى كما انه يتم توضيح الرسمات والالوان
لتجنب التغير والتكسير .

مع تحيات جميل البكيرات


----------



## جميل البكيرات (19 مارس 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*1ـ تعريف البلاط الصينى و بلاط السيراميك :*
بلاط الصينى و السيرميك هو بلاط مزجج الوجه و يستعمل في المطابخ و الحمامات وكما يوجد بعض السيراميك لأرضيات الصالونات وبرك السباحه وغيرها .

2ـ *صناعة البلاط الصينى والسيرميك :*
يصنع البلاط الصينى والسيراميك من الطين النارى وينتهى وجهه من زجاج السيراميك او الزجاج الملحي وقد يصنع احيانا من الطين العادي ويطلى وجهه من الزجاج الملحى .

*أ- زجاج السيراميك*: عباره عن مركبات كيماويه ترش على وجه البلاط قبل شويه ثم يوضع البلاط بأفران خاصه بدرجة حراره من 900-1000 درجه م بحيث تنصهر الاملاح وتنتشر بين جزيئات البلاط وتتماسك عند تبريدها لتعطي وجها" زجاجيا"لامعا"وغير لامع .

ب*- الزجاج الملحي* : عباره عن سيليكات الكالسيوم والحديد يتبخر بدرجة حراره1000م ويمرر بخاره على وجه البلاط الناري المراد طلائه ويكون الثاني بنفس الدرجه ويترك الوجه طبقه شفافه عليه زجاجيه لماعه ذات لون متشابه.





3- انواع البلاط الصيني والسيراميك:
يقسم البلاط الصيني و السيراميك الى عدة انواع منها :
1-البلاط الصيني و السيرميك الكامل المزجج.
2-بلاط مطفي اللون.
3-بلاط مزجج لامع.

4- أقيسة البلاط الصيني والسيرميك:
1- 10×10 2-20×20
3- 20×25 4-20×30
5- 25×40 6-40×40
ومقاسات اخرى مختلفه

5 - شروط ومواصفات البلاط الصيني والسيرميك:
1- ان يكون جميع البلاط المستخدم لتبليط مساحه معينه من نفس اللون.
2- ان يظهر على البلاط من الخلف خاتم المصنع.
3ـ ان يكون خالياً من النقر والشوائب والتحدب.
4- ان لا يزيد الإنفتال عن 5 % في طول البلاطه.
5- ان لا تزيد نسبة امتصاصه للماء عن 4 %.

[font=&quot]
[/font]


----------



## جميل البكيرات (19 مارس 2010)

3- انواع البلاط الصيني والسيراميك
يقسم البلاط الصيني و السيراميك الى عدة انواع منها ؛
1-البلاط الصيني و السيرميك الكامل المزجج
2-بلاط مطفي اللون
3-بلاط مزجج لامع

4- أقيسة البلاط الصيني والسيرميك
1- 10×10 2-20×20
3- 20×25 4-20×30
5- 25×40 6-40×40
ومقاسات اخرى مختلفه 

5 - شروط ومواصفات البلاط الصيني والسيرميك
1- ان يكون جميع البلاط المستخدم لتبليط مساحه معينه من نفس اللون
2- ان يظهر على البلاط من الخلف خاتم المصنع
3ـ ان يكون خالياً من النقر والشوائب والتحدب
4- ان لا يزيد الإنفتال عن 5 % في طول البلاطه
5- ان لا تزيد نسبة امتصاصه للماء عن 4 %


----------



## جميل البكيرات (19 مارس 2010)

*العدد و الأدوات*

1- متر
2- ميزان ماء
3- مسطرين
4- شاكوش كاوشوك
5- خيط نايلون
6- بربيش شقله
7- كريك
8- طوريه
9- شاكوش معدن
10- ازميل
11- زاويه
12- مقص بلاط صيني
13- مقص بلاط مزايكو
14- صاروخ
15- فرشايه
16- كفوف
17- كماشه
18- خوذه
19- كمامه
20 – سطل 
21 – قدد المنيوم 
22- مشط


----------



## جميل البكيرات (19 مارس 2010)

*اجراء عمل تبليط الجدران بالودعات*​ 
1- أخذ قياس الواجهه لحصر الغلقات 
2- تثبيت القده على ميزان ماء
3- تبليط ودعات في الآربع زوايا
4- اجراء عملية التبليط من أول مدماك على القده
5- قص الغلقات وتركيبهم
[font=&quot]6- تنظيف البلاط بين الحلول بواسطة فرشايه بلاستك[/font]


----------



## جميل البكيرات (19 مارس 2010)

*طريقة عمل الروبه الجاهزه*​ ​ 
1- تعبئة ماء فىوعاء حسب الحاجه​ 2- اضافة الروبه الجاهزه تدريجيا" في الماء ويخلط اولآ بأول​ بواسطة الخشبه أو خلاط بالدرل حتى يصبح متجانسا" وتركه مدة​ 10دقائق على الآقل ثم اعادة الخلط بقليل من الماءاذا لزم​ 3- ينظف البلاط بالماء و فرشاية بلاستك​ 4- استعمال المشحاف بترويب الحلول أفقيا" و عموديا"​ 5- مساحة الترويب لكل مره لا تزيد عن أربع متر​ 6- ازالة الزوائد من الروبه بواسطة اسفنجه​ 7- كوى الحلول بواسطة سلك مغلف افقيا" و عموديا" ويحدد​ سماكة السلك ضعف سماكة حلول البلاط​ 8- تنظيف البلاط بواسطة اسفنجه او قطعة قماش​ 9- ترطيب الحلول بواسطة اسفنجه مبلله مرتين على الاقل​ خلال 24 ساعه 0​


----------



## المهندسة ريتاج (19 مارس 2010)

واااااااااااااااااااااااااااو شو حلو واضح ان هتبقي في مني اسالة كتيرة ليك 
احنا عندنا جزء كبير في الارضيات في منهجنا الحمدلله الواحد لقي حد يساله
بس عالله تستحمل انت اللي عرضت وقولت هههههههههه مش لينا دعوة 
ربنا يجازيك خير ويكرمك يارب


----------



## جميل البكيرات (20 مارس 2010)

المهندسة ريتاج قال:


> واااااااااااااااااااااااااااو شو حلو واضح ان هتبقي في مني اسالة كتيرة ليك
> احنا عندنا جزء كبير في الارضيات في منهجنا الحمدلله الواحد لقي حد يساله
> بس عالله تستحمل انت اللي عرضت وقولت هههههههههه مش لينا دعوة
> ربنا يجازيك خير ويكرمك يارب



السلام عليكم

برحب فيكي مهندسه ريتاج فى موضوعي حلول لاعمال البلاط

واتمنى ان اكون على حسن الظن فى اجاباتى .

مع تحياتى جميل البكيرات


----------



## جميل البكيرات (22 مارس 2010)

*الفسيفساء*

السلام عليكم
*الفسيفساء*​ ​ *هو بلاط سيراميكي صغير الحجم يصنع بأشكال مختلفه*​ ​ *حسب وحدات قياسيه معتمده بحيث تلصق كل مجموعه*​ ​ *على ورق خاص وبالترتيب المناسب ليسهل بذلك عملية*​ ​ *تركيبه ويكثر استخدامه في أعمال الديكور مثل الأعمده*​ ​ *الدائريه والرسومات على الواجهات الأماميه ونوافير المياه*​ ​ ​ *والحمامات والزخرفه 0*​ ​ ​ *مواصفاته : -*​ ​ *1-[font=&quot] [/font]**يجب أن لا تزيد نسبة امتصاصه للماء عن 4 %*​ ​ *-2**يجب ان يكون خاليا" من النقر والشوائب*​ ​ *3- يجب ان يكون ظهره مخططا او محببا لسهولة تركيبه*​ ​ *4-يجب ان يكون خاليا" من التقوس والانفتال 0*​ جميل ( ابو ياسر )​


----------



## خالد قدورة (23 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## جميل البكيرات (23 مارس 2010)

*العدد والادوات المذكوره لبليط*


----------



## حسام عبدالله (23 مارس 2010)

جهد مشكور ويعطيك الف عافيه بس يا ريت لو تشرح النا كيف نعمل رسومات تنفيذيه لاعمال البلاط وما هي الاشياء المطلوب توضيحها


----------



## جميل البكيرات (23 مارس 2010)

*الرسومات*

السلام عليكم
بالنسبه الى الرسومات التنفيذيه مثلا الحمام يؤخذ
قياس جميع الواجهات كل واجهه لوحدها ونقسم البلاط لكل واجهه على حسب قياس البلاطه بحيث
ان يكون غلق البلاطه على يمين الواجهه كمثله على شماله واذا كان الغلق صغيرا يمكننا اضافةنصف بلاطه عليه .
بالنسبه الى الاشياء المراد توضيحها وهى الرسومات وبلاط الالوان المراد وضعها مع البلاط العادى .

--------------------
​
جميل البكيرات (ابو ياسر )


----------



## saraahmed (3 أبريل 2010)

طيب يا سيدي حتى تعم الفائدة كم تساوي العراميس بين قطع السراميك ولو كانت المساحة 16 متر مربع هل نحسب مساحة السراميك مساوية لمساحة الغرفة اي 16 م مربع ام هنالك نقص في مقدار السراميك نتيجة لوجود هذه العراميس؟؟


----------



## جميل البكيرات (4 أبريل 2010)

بالنسبه للبيش البلاستيكيه (العراميس) التى توضع بين حلول
البلاط ليس لها قيمه فى المساحه مثلا الغرفه 16 م مساحة جميع الحلول تساوى 8سم مربع 
ويجب زيادة بلاط 10 % على المساحات الصغيره
و3% هلى المساحات الكبيره وذلك بسبب هدر الغلاق

مع تحيات جميل البكيرات


----------



## جميل البكيرات (5 أبريل 2010)

بالنسبه للبيش البلاستيكيه (العراميس) التى توضع بين حلول​البلاط ليس لها قيمه فى المساحه مثلا الغرفه 16 سم مساحة جميع الحلول تساوى 32 سم مربع 
ويجب زيادة بلاط 10 % على المساحات الصغيره
و3% هلى المساحات الكبيره وذلك بسبب هدر الغلاق

مع تحيات جميل البكيرات


----------



## جميل البكيرات (5 أبريل 2010)

بالنسبه للبيش البلاستيكيه (العراميس) التى توضع بين حلول​البلاط ليس لها قيمه فى المساحه مثلا الغرفه 16 م مساحة جميع الحلول تساوى 32سم مربع 
ويجب زيادة بلاط 10 % على المساحات الصغيره
و3% هلى المساحات الكبيره وذلك بسبب هدر الغلاق

مع تحيات جميل البكيرات​


----------



## جميل البكيرات (9 أبريل 2010)

*رسم*

مشاهدة المرفق طھط¨ظ„ظٹط· ط±ط®ط§ظ… 30ط³ظ….doc


----------



## جميل البكيرات (2 مايو 2010)

الملاط (المونه )

تتكون مونة البلاط من الاسمنت والرمل والماء

الكميه تكون من 1 / 3 لكل حجم

تخلط جيدا على الناشف

ثم يوضع الماء فى وسط الخلطه

وبعد ذلك تخلط مع الماء جيدا حتى يكون متجانسا

وذلك على حسب الكميه المراد العمل بها

المده للمونه لا تزيد عن ساعتين

---------------------

مع تحيات جميل البكيرات

​


----------



## جميل البكيرات (21 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
نعود اليكم الى الحلول لاعمال
البلاط وتوابعه

المدرب المهنى
جميل البكيرات-----------ابو ياسر


----------



## جميل البكيرات (28 أكتوبر 2011)

معلومات اعمال البلاط

مدرب مهنى جميل البكيرات


----------



## جميل البكيرات (5 نوفمبر 2011)

كل عام وأنتم بألف خير

--------------
ابو ياسر


----------



## خالد قدورة (30 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور يا ابو ياسر على هذة المعلومات القيمة


----------



## جميل البكيرات (20 فبراير 2012)

جميل البكيرات قال:


> كل عام وأنتم بألف خير
> 
> --------------
> ابو ياسر


 

0795160809 عمان


----------



## جميل البكيرات (25 فبراير 2012)

جميل البكيرات قال:


> 0795160809 عمان


 
----------------------


----------



## drdor88 (6 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم اخي جــميل البكــيرات
ونشكر لك مجهودك الرائع لافادة الاخرين جزاك الله خيرا.
عندي سؤال اذا سمحت لي وهو عن تغير لون بلاطات الجرانيت وغيره عند البدء في تركيبه ,بمعنى ان يكون لونه فاتح مثلا وبعد تركيبه وتنفيذه في الموقع مباشرة تجد الوان شتى وكلها تختلف عن اللون المعتمد فما هي الاسباب في رأيك ؟ 
شكرا لك مقدمــا


----------



## جميل البكيرات (26 مايو 2014)

drdor88 قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي جــميل البكــيرات
> ونشكر لك مجهودك الرائع لافادة الاخرين جزاك الله خيرا.
> عندي سؤال اذا سمحت لي وهو عن تغير لون بلاطات الجرانيت وغيره عند البدء في تركيبه ,بمعنى ان يكون لونه فاتح مثلا وبعد تركيبه وتنفيذه في الموقع مباشرة تجد الوان شتى وكلها تختلف عن اللون المعتمد فما هي الاسباب في رأيك ؟
> شكرا لك مقدمــا


 السلام عليكم = من الممكن تحديد الالوان يوضع ماء على الرخام قبل البدئ بالعمل لقرز الالوان

جميل البكيرات


----------



## rubajordan (1 يونيو 2014)

السيد جميل البكيرات 
ارجو الافادة عندما يكون لدينا مساحة سقف منصة مدرج ملبسة رخام قديم متاكل واردنا الصيانة والميول للميول غير صحيحة هل الافضل ازالة رخام الارضيات والجوانب واعادة التبليط بالكامل ام ةان هذا مكلف اوانة يمكن التلبيس فوف الرخام القديم بالبورسلان وعمل ميول صحيحة فوق الرخام ايهما افضل حسب خبرتك 
وبالنسبة لتلبيس الجدران بالبورسلان او السيراميك اذا كانت الجدران مقصورة ناعم ومدهونة هل نستخدم المواد اللاصقة ام ننجف الجدران ونستخدم مونة ايهما افضل وماذا يلزم من اجراء للجدران الممقصورة وشكر ا لكم


----------



## f2000 (4 يونيو 2014)

شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## جميل البكيرات (1 يوليو 2014)

rubajordan قال:


> السيد جميل البكيرات
> ارجو الافادة عندما يكون لدينا مساحة سقف منصة مدرج ملبسة رخام قديم متاكل واردنا الصيانة والميول للميول غير صحيحة هل الافضل ازالة رخام الارضيات والجوانب واعادة التبليط بالكامل ام ةان هذا مكلف اوانة يمكن التلبيس فوف الرخام القديم بالبورسلان وعمل ميول صحيحة فوق الرخام ايهما افضل حسب خبرتك
> وبالنسبة لتلبيس الجدران بالبورسلان او السيراميك اذا كانت الجدران مقصورة ناعم ومدهونة هل نستخدم المواد اللاصقة ام ننجف الجدران ونستخدم مونة ايهما افضل وماذا يلزم من اجراء للجدران الممقصورة وشكر ا لكم



السلام عليكم بالنسبه للارضيات لوكان الميول صحيح يالامكان عمله بلاصق البلاط 
نعتبر أرصية الرخام بدل الصبه ونضع فوقه العدسبه حسب المطلوب ثم التبليط بالمونه

بالنسبه للجدران ممكن نقر الجدران نقر خفيف ثم تلبيسها بلاصق البلاط

ارجو لكم التوفيق - جميل البكيرات


----------

